# Behringer CS-80!



## AdamKmusic (May 6, 2019)

So looks like Behringer have another classic synth copy coming up! If they pull this one off for a decent price & it sounds good that would be insane!!


----------



## Crowe (May 6, 2019)

Considering Behringer's recent track record I'm very much looking forward to seeing how this turns out.

That reminds me, I still need to get myself a Model D. And Neutron


----------



## FinGael (May 6, 2019)

Oh my goodness. *faints*


----------



## DS_Joost (May 6, 2019)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## J-M (May 6, 2019)

Holy shit


----------



## steveo42 (May 6, 2019)

Behringer have really turned themselves around. They found a niche and are going with it. Good for them. A CS80 at a decent price would be a killer product.


----------



## Josh Richman (May 6, 2019)

SOLD!

Sign me up for preorder!


----------



## ed buller (May 7, 2019)

don't really see the need for the memory section. And it really needs a polyphonic pressure keyboard too....


----------



## chimuelo (May 7, 2019)

What they really need to do is use the R & D to build a synth for this century.
And let’s assume they get close this time to sounding like the hardware they seek to emulate, so what?

MPE and MIDI 2 are making strides why not try and innovate?

I can get Zebra2 HZ to anything the CS80 did and the whole polyphonic Aftertouch thing is nice but who is into tongue hanging head bobbing pads all night.

Be brave and innovate, these old dinosaurs being brought back to life is really old hat, what’s next the fake Hammond emulation that sounds like a Wersi instead?

Please Ulli, you’re the only guy with resources to truly innovate, save us from the endless mediocrity of almost authentic emulations of Alexander Graham Bell era synths.

Even Brainrox applying their Mid/Side ingenuity to the Filter on Oberhausen is most welcome.

Please don’t diss these old beautiful unnecessary beasts with more mediocre emulations.
Destroying my once fond memories.
I damn near hate the MiniMoog now since it’s 20+ resurrections from the grave.

Have respect, innovate.


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2019)

Interestingly, *Yamaha* is also considering making a new version of their classic CS-80 Synth.

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2019/04/30/yamaha-considering-making-a-modern-cs-80-synthesizer/

This is going to be quite exciting, if both Yamaha and Behringer offer their versions of a modernized CS-80. I have more faith in the expertise of Yamaha, compared to Behringer when it comes to re-making a CS-80. Although Behringer will win in the Price catergory, but sonically, I will predict Yamaha will do a better job.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 9, 2019)

Behringer can definitely nail the sound, they have the know-how.


----------



## DivingInSpace (May 9, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Behringer can definitely nail the sound, they have the know-how.


They have done a great job up till now, and generally the quality of Behringer has been improving drastically for quite some time, while the prices has staid low.

I will be all over these when i am done with uni and not a broke student anymore.


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> What they really need to do is use the R & D to build a synth for this century.
> And let’s assume they get close this time to sounding like the hardware they seek to emulate, so what?
> 
> MPE and MIDI 2 are making strides why not try and innovate?
> ...



Hahaha. 'have respect, innovate'? What does that even mean? Can we please just keep wheels round please?

Honestly, I find that Behringer innovated the hell out of their little beast. After all, what's more innovative than being able to recreate something near perfectly for less than a tenth of the original price? And yeah, for all your talk of 'mediocre emulations' I'm pretty sure you haven't touched the Boog. It sounds pretty damn close.


----------



## chimuelo (May 9, 2019)

Glad to hear they found the know how.
That wasn’t the case with the DM12 or the recent Moog.

Round wheels are great, put on some White walls, and auto refillable AirTubes like a MilSpec Hummer.

I say this because I know they can do this, they have the resources others dream of.
Just please hurry and get through the emulations ASAP, leaving the consumer market for enterprise.

Otherwise we get 8000 dollar Moog Ones.
4000 dollar half baked Deckards.

I hope the Broshears kid from NAMM who disappeared is in a Behringer R & D facility. His OBX desktop was phenomenal. 
Dual EG applied to Filter was a touch of SEM.
I wanted one of those. 
Somebody kidnapped him, hopefully Ulli.


----------



## chimuelo (May 9, 2019)

FWIW I’m not a Behringer brasher, I love his products starting with the BCFs, XTouch and I own a Midas Console.
I’m just trying to save you kids from endless mediocrity by going back in time.

I’m counting on y’all to start something new and unique.
I lived with these Dinosaurs, let them have proper burial in a project studio.


----------



## Crowe (May 9, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> FWIW I’m not a Behringer brasher, I love his products starting with the BCFs, XTouch and I own a Midas Console.
> I’m just trying to save you kids from endless mediocrity by going back in time.
> 
> I’m counting on y’all to start something new and unique.
> I lived with these Dinosaurs, let them have proper burial in a project studio.



Hah. Well, when you put it that way I can empathize . You, at least, know what you'd like from them. I'm just happy with what they are able to provide within my budget. Which, quite frankly, is more than I could have hoped for a couple of years ago.


----------



## chimuelo (May 9, 2019)

Totally relate and happy you enjoy having hardware.
If you ever take it to the stage with a PC full of samples you’ll be glad.
Hopefully they’ll skip PAT and keep the unit even more affordable.

I was depressed about losing that wonderful Ribbon Controller but Kurzweil came out with a 3 Zone Ribbon which had a 5 pound Box that rescued me from depression.
For those who druel for the DS80, badger Ulli to make the Ribbon capable of multiple assignments so pitch and Filter cutoff can be simultaneous, or FM plus Ring Mod Amplitude, etc. At least add to the original unless that pitch only Police/King Of Pain thang somehow satisfies you.
Bi directional pitch simultaneously would be dope too.

Sorry to be a trifle excited but go to 4:10 and listen to the dual Ribbon, even though this was multi tracked due to the era.



Sometimes the authenticity thing isn’t enough, for example I hear a really cool kontakt flute and buy it just to find out it’s only 11 whole steps to maintain “authenticity” and is locked so I can’t extend its range.
That shit pisses me off. Expand its authenticity damn it.


----------



## heisenberg (May 9, 2019)

^^ That Hancock track is bloody amazing! Thanks for posting.


----------



## gsilbers (May 9, 2019)

this meme should be updated then


----------



## EvilDragon (May 10, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Glad to hear they found the know how.
> That wasn’t the case with the DM12 or the recent Moog.



Yes it was the case. The effects in DM12 are TC Electronics and Klark Teknik. They are great effects. The Manchester team which did both those synths are Midas engineers, they know analog design very very well.

Behringer's Model D is spot on sound-wise to the original.



chimuelo said:


> I’m just trying to save you kids from endless mediocrity by going back in time.
> 
> I’m counting on y’all to start something new and unique.
> I lived with these Dinosaurs, let them have proper burial in a project studio.



This is bullshit, sorry. There are constant new uses for Minimoog found all over modern music, in many different ways. There's no need for any "burials".

When things sound great, they sound great. This will be the case regardless of genre, or how old a particular piece of gear is.


----------



## chimuelo (May 10, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> Yes it was the case. The effects in DM12 are TC Electronics and Klark Teknik. They are great effects. The Manchester team which did both those synths are Midas engineers, they know analog design very very well.
> 
> Behringer's Model D is spot on sound-wise to the original.
> 
> ...



Bull shit, you mean my opinion isn’t agreeable to you? No problemos.
I own the original, and many other synths too.
Do I grab them onto the stage? Only if the difference is so noticeable I have to use the original, but I don’t. They sound good, but nothing like my hardware does.
Genre and age has nothing to do with it.
It’s very easy for me, run it through my RCF Arrays IEMs and Stage Monitors.
I hear it immediately, it’s smaller, less presence, can’t tell on a YTube video but it doesn’t really matter right?

I use Roland D50, ZebraHZ and SE-02 Boutiques because they sound great, and I leave 16U ATAs of the D550, Code8, and 2 x SE-1Xs at home.
The new little units sound great, but they’re not 1:1, my point being they don’t need to be.

What they miss in original ballsy tones can be overlooked, especially if there’s new features, but to stop at “authentic replication” when they could expand would limit the advantages to cost and size only, because the sound isn’t the same.

In 20 more years nobody will know the difference and live bands will be pretty boy playboy bunny holograms with recordings, so my words which don’t matter now, will be mere google archives by then.

No sense insulting each other over opinions, I’ve been playing these beasts for 30+ years, my experience isn’t limited to I played one at Thomanns, or @ Musikmesse. I play them nightly, and yes I use new smaller cheaper units, doesn’t mean I convinced myself they sound the same.

For that matter my Solaris Synth is a digital DSP Based emulation of many forms of synthesis, it’s got certain strengths that blow away the Oberheim OBX Strings which were heralded to be the best for years, and they were. Solaris isn’t analog, it’s ones and zeros but it’s 4 Oscillators, specifically the multi waves Jaws Osc’s are huge. They trounce my beloved ZebraHZ. Yet I use ZebraHZ knowing the OBX or Solaris is the preferable sound.

My hypocrisy can only go so far though, the umpire in me will not allow marketing or hopes of popular nods of approval to tell my ears they’re full of shit.
When we have stagehands or use a crew it’s fun to remind myself of the powerful beasts, but I’m quite content with the little versions, and I’m sure you are too.
Let me know how the DS80 sounds when you BETA Test it. Hope it’s better than Deckards “1:1.”


----------



## DS_Joost (May 10, 2019)

Gentlemen, for my love of the CS-80, let's keep it a little more friendly, shouldn't we?


----------

